
Show HN: Pocket Ariely – make sense of life with Dan Ariely’s newest app - martinesko36
http://danariely.com/pocket-ariely/?ref=ycombinator
======
martinesko36
Dan and his team at Duke's Center for Advanced Hindsight are bringing you his
newest app: Pocket Ariely. The app's goal is to help people make better
decisions in life. In order to do that, we have created a curated library of
Dan's most relevant work in Behavioral Economics and categorized the content
into "areas of life" for easier consumption. Even though the app is not free,
all profits will go back to the Center for Advanced Hindsight to fuel research
that is helping advance the field of BE and decision making. We know that the
app is not perfect, but we are working on providing users with a decent UX/UI,
even though we only have a small team working on the app (this is a
bootstrapped effort after all). Please feel free to share your comments and we
will diligently work on taking care of what's important to ensure users love
the app!

------
tarr11
That test was really irritating. I'm not going to share it before I see my
results.

Was the goal to just make me angry? Was I part of some weird behavioral
experiment?

